# comey's defense



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Not a lawyer by any means, but I do know rulings are often based on past decisions:
"Your honor, while my client admits to have ran the red light, his intentions were never to run over the elderly couple crossing the street, thereby a minor traffic violation is all my client is really guilty of, the intent is simply just not there". 
Of course, I am just being silly, desisions said like that are reserved for the elite.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Or to avoid a walk in Fort Marcy Park. Ask Vince Foster about that. Oops he was found dead after leaving the Clinton White House, ruled a suicide.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Gross negligence. End of story.

Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Gross negligence in protecting the country's secrets, determined by the director of the very agency that investigates high government officials before they take office. One must presume Clinton can never be trusted with top secret material again. How can she be president without a security clearance? I don't understand.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> Gross negligence in protecting the country's secrets, determined by the director of the very agency that investigates high government officials before they take office. One must presume Clinton can never be trusted with top secret material again. How can she be president without a security clearance? I don't understand.


Remember, she is a liberal, they aren't held to the same standards as conservatives. I can't think of any other reason for what is happening.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

rstanek said:


> Remember, she is a liberal, they aren't held to the same standards as conservatives. I can't think of any other reason for what is happening.


People do what they can get away with. There's nobody who has the power to stop them, that's willing to. Save some the blame for the passive Repubicans, who are more concerned with staying on the gravy boat than trying to do the right thing.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm thinking a bunch of appeals need to be filed by those military and government members who have been convicted for much less in the handling of secret documents.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Comey is a punk sell out. Comey should've kept his mouth shut. The info should've been given to the prosecutors and then presented to a grand jury. 

She would be convicted without a doubt IMO.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

I thought Comey was going to do something. He talked a good plan and threatened but, in the end he pulled his panties down like a little girl. And WE got screwed.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

We were told for months that he was "above reproach". That was simply to lay the ground work. Do you think Hillary and Obama would be on a campaign stage together an hour after the announcement if they had not known in advance what the outcome would be? There were days of advance preparations that had to have been made. Obama would not have been up there with here if there was any doubt that there was not going to be a recommendation for charges.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Operator6 said:


> Comey is a punk sell out. Comey should've kept his mouth shut. The info should've been given to the prosecutors and then presented to a grand jury.
> 
> She would be convicted without a doubt IMO.


If he had kept his mouth shut, no one would have heard anything about the matter. The prosecutors you speak of work for the DOJ. You know, Boss Lady Lynch, Bill Clinton's buddy. There would have been no indictment. The public would never have heard any of the negative information and opinion brought forth by Comey.
I listened to him speak, did anyone else? I heard the whole press conference.
I do not have satellite or cable so I do not know how Fox or CNN handled the reporting. I do watch CBS Evening News, and they did not pull any punches, they did not let Hillary skate.

At least the anti-Hillary's have plenty of ammo to use against her. Her bald face lies, for one thing. This won't bother the flaming liberals, but may very well influence independents.
And the independent voters are the ones who will decide the election. That is if the whole voting tabulations are not hacked.

Here is another view of the situation Here's why I'm DELIGHTED about the FBI's verdict on Hillary... - Allen B. West - AllenBWest.com


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> If he had kept his mouth shut, no one would have heard anything about the matter. The prosecutors you speak of work for the DOJ. You know, Boss Lady Lynch, Bill Clinton's buddy. There would have been no indictment. The public would never have heard any of the negative information and opinion brought forth by Comey.
> I listened to him speak, did anyone else? I heard the whole press conference.
> I do not have satellite or cable so I do not know how Fox or CNN handled the reporting. I do watch CBS Evening News, and they did not pull any punches, they did not let Hillary skate.
> 
> ...


It should've been done like its suppose to be done. If she would've been put on trial everything Comey said would've been brought out in court.

If the fix was in with the DOJ it didn't matter what the FBI had to say.

They all work for Obama.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

keith9365 said:


> We were told for months that he was "above reproach". That was simply to lay the ground work. Do you think Hillary and Obama would be on a campaign stage together an hour after the announcement if they had not known in advance what the outcome would be? There were days of advance preparations that had to have been made. Obama would not have been up there with here if there was any doubt that there was not going to be a recommendation for charges.


 I concur 100% It would be impossible.


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

If he had said all of that followed by, "There is no possible way to even get charges filed against Mrs. Clinton" and then promptly resigned I would have respect for him. As is...he's another fully corrupt and culpable government person... and his name will be remembered as such....


Who was it that said all of those FBI agents would quit and speak out if this happened? watch what fear of no job does to the lie detector taking people....because they have such high moral fortitude..... blah blah blah....sold for wages.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Clearly, somebody got to him....


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The fix was in from the get go. Oblunder and the beast knew it. They were so confident and sure that the sheeple wouldn't even blink that they didn't even bother to hide their arrogance.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

At the very least, she should have her security clearance revoked, as so many others have had done after negligent disclosure or poor security of documents. She can't be trusted with sensitive data.

Actually, that might keep her in line as president if she doesn't have access to classified information!! And at least she's menapausal, so no PMS causing her to hit the BUTTON.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Hmmmmm...



> FBI Director Comey is a board member of Clinton Foundation connected bank HSBC.


FBI Director Comey is a board member of Clinton Foundation connected bank HSBC. « InvestmentWatch


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

Oh crap! That ain't good news by any means.....


----------

